# Tractor of the Month- September



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

In order to qualify for the Tractor of the Month, you must be entered with pics into our Registry found here.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f268/

2. The contest will open at the beginning of every month and will close once 5 people have entered with a link to their Registry Page. I will start the thread. You must respond to that thread. It doesn't matter when the registry was added, if you already have one you can use it.

3. Once 5 people have entered I will close the thread and there will be an anonymous vote left open for one week.

4. Winners will receive 1 year premium membership, which comes with an TractorForum decal access to members only classifieds, and a forum for members only.


----------



## Wayne195 (Jun 12, 2010)

Here's my Gravely 8183T after a good bath...(my tractors don't always look this nice)!

Gravely 8183T in the TF Registry









And my John Deere LT166...

John Deere LT166 in the TF registry


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Anyone else interested?


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's our little tractor at work....

Texas T-Rex in the TF Registry
http://www.tractorforum.com/f272/texas-t-rex-14397/




















Texas T-Rex Registry

http://www.tractorforum.com/f272/texas-t-rex-14397/


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Anyone else? All you have to do is have a tractor in the registry.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

http://www.tractorforum.com/f272/pup-18600/
 I'll try this again. Bye


----------



## Wayne195 (Jun 12, 2010)

That's an awesome Honda!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's a link to my entry in the registry.http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?p=138253#post138253


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

*1967 Chamberlain Champion 306*

For what it's worth, here is my Chamberlain, just to keep the entries moving along.

C'mon guys this is all good clean fun.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f271/champion-15406/

1967 306 cu inch six cylinder diesel Chamberlain Champion. John Deere bought the company in 1982 and continued to manufacture them but they stopped soon after.

It is a good strong tractor too.


Cheers:aussie:


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Guys we need links to your Tractor Registry Entry.


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd like to present my 1968 diesel Murray, as a future candidate....lol










...still have this little one, my first tractor, and hope to restore it this winter ! Thought I'd share.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Texas TRex said:


> I'd like to present my 1968 diesel Murray, as a future candidate....lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is too cool! You restore and enter it, you'll have my vote for sure! I had an orange one when I was four, but it was made of plastic. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Wayne195 said:


> That's an awesome Honda!


Thanks Wayne, I just wish Honda still made them. Bye


----------



## Wayne195 (Jun 12, 2010)

BelarusBulldog said:


> Thanks Wayne, I just wish Honda still made them. Bye


Yes, I wish so too. I've never had one, but I had looked into buying a used one a while back but the price was just too high.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Trucker 101 needs his post moved to Oct. month . Thanks! Bye


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

BelarusBulldog said:


> Trucker 101 needs his post moved to Oct. month . Thanks! Bye


Thanks BB I was on it as you posted, Missed by .... That much!:lmao:


----------

